# Coolants and Menthols



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/11/18)

Ok so I quickly realised that bakery stuff is not for me. In my limited experience it seems that I will only like the taste of a tobacco vape and something minty, dont know why,because I never really eat peppermints etc. Havent tried fruit juice vapes yet, maybe that will work too.

Anyway Im a bit confused when looking at the recipes and trying to mix my own stuff. I bought juice that say Iced and then it has this sharp mint taste that almost take your breath away. Now I used Polar blast, but it has some sort of cool effect, but no minty taste.
Now I see menthol type recipes that has no menthol in, just things like ws23.
So here is the question, Is things like Polar blast, ws23 koolada just a cool affect with no taste. Is menthol like pepermints? Not going to name everything, but if someone can maybe give suggestions n what is just coolants and what is mints or how does these concentrates work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (20/11/18)

My limited understanding is that cooling agents add cool with no taste - WS23, Koolada, Polar Blast, Black Ice etc and menthol has a minty sort of taste and some cooling effect.

Then you get straight up peppermint type tasting concentrates like Peppermint or Spearmint

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (20/11/18)

Koolade (Only one i used sofar) Cooling effect. 

Creme De Mente - Cool and Minty effect but works great with Koolade as well
Eucalyptus and Mint INW - Proper Ice cold Mint that will open your sinuses which i use in one of my menthol tobaco recipes to make a Marlboro methol type vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (20/11/18)

Yeah mint and methol/cooling is not the same. 

I use either Arctic Winter or WS023 for cooling effect without mint taste and Cool mint if I want a mint taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Yeah mint and methol/cooling is not the same.
> 
> I use either Arctic Winter or WS023 for cooling effect without mint taste and Cool mint if I want a mint taste.


Thanks, and if a concentrate says menthol, is it cool or mint?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, and if a concentrate says menthol, is it cool or mint?



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
To me, Menthol has a taste. It's not mint but it has an icy taste to it. It's cool and refreshing but not tasteless to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (20/11/18)

Yup, menthol has that minty taste AND cooling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-about-menthol-and-coolants.t45977/#post-623960

Some interesting info in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/11/18)

Adephi said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-about-menthol-and-coolants.t45977/#post-623960
> 
> Some interesting info in this thread.


Thanks, this answered a few questions. Specially someone mentiomed speaemint eating plastic, thats what happened to my plastic mixing beaker and today I mixed plain spearmint in a small 30ml bottle and also saw some of the top hard lastic getting white. Think its straight to the bin with that spearmint consentrate

Reactions: Like 1


----------

